# PLCopen



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your reference didn't load.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

www.motionsystemdesign.com/system-solutions/save-time-reusable-code-20100501/index.html " Save time with reusable code " , May2010


----------

